# VOTA Wordbuilder version 2



## gmet (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok - dig out your old VOTA giga files!

You need the following instruments:
'WC ah-oo-ee-oh-eh-ih-uh-mm KS C1-G1' (loaded on channel 1)
'WC Pitch-Consonants C1-C2 ModAtk' (loaded on channel 2)
'WC Nonpitch-Consonants C1-D#1 ModXFade' (loaded on channel 3)

It works exactly the same as the EWQLSC wordbuilder and uses the same images from the same location. The same caveats regarding distribution and resale apply.

For some reason my Mens choir file deosn't contain the same instruments - I will have to dig out those old discs and see why. Until then this is for Womens choir only.

Enjoy,

Justin

This is now hosted on http://scoringfilm.wordpress.com/ (my blog).


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script] VOTA Wordbuilder*

Thanks Justin, I see the script factory is still working flat out. :mrgreen: 
I really think you should sell your scripts. Maybe give away a limited working version for free and then make a full version available for a reasonable fee say £5 or so.


----------



## gmet (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script] VOTA Wordbuilder*

Hi Michael,

I had rather hoped that there might have been a few more small donations (thanks for yours BTW), but I won't lose any sleep over it!

At a ratio of about 450:2 (script downloads:donations) and 920:0 (brass instrument downloads:donations) I don't think I am going to get rich any time soon!  

Regards,

Justin


----------



## gmet (Dec 11, 2010)

New version uploaded with a couple of fixes. I probably won't do any more on this one!


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script] VOTA Wordbuilder*

Thanks Justin, for all the work you put into the word builder script.

I also sympathize with your disappointment in the small donation response. I am not sure why this is happening.

As far as myself, I have donwloaded this script a couple times, trying to keep up with the updating, but I have yet had the time to try it. So I have no idea if it is something I will put to use. If I found it useful, I would definitely kick something in.

Mr A


----------



## gmet (Dec 22, 2010)

Version 2 increases the number of sequencer steps to 32 (due to the K4.2 increase in ui control limit to 256). I will probably see how far I can take this in terms of extending the number of steps (maybe 64+?).

The script is now hosted on http://scoringfilm.wordpress.com/ (my blog) due to some unscrupulous sites linking to it and claiming it as their own.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## futur2 (Dec 23, 2010)

and how do we get access to it? by donating?


----------



## gmet (Dec 23, 2010)

futur2 @ 23rd December 2010 said:


> and how do we get access to it? by donating?



Yes, I'm afraid so; this is the only way I can justify spending time on these scripts!

Justin


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been playing VOTA in GVI but would like to import to Kontakt and use this script. Kontakt's conversion sounds strange though particularly the pitched consonants.

Are people using a particular translator to convert giga files? I haven't saved the files in Kontakt so is it possible they would sound better after they have been saved in the new format?

TIA,

DC


----------



## Per Lichtman (Dec 27, 2012)

So I read over half of the blogs before I came back and found out it was intended that I donate. Good luck for me, because I really enjoyed the blogs a lot. 

Where do I find the information on how to donate?

All the best,
Per


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 28, 2012)

Per,

This thread is two years old and I'm afraid it is not available anymore.

Justin


----------

